# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Logiciel de modle conceptuel

## isaac_2000

Bonjour,

J'ai demand  l'entreprise d'installer "MOCODO" pour faire le schema conceptuel, mais l'quipe de cyber scurit a rejet la demande pour des raisons de scurit.

Y a-t-il un logiciel qu'on accepte  l'entreprise, i.e qui ne pose pas de problme au niveau de la scurit mme s'il est gratuit?

Sinon, est-ce qu'il y a un risque de scurit si je choisis de le faire en ligne?  et est-il prfrable de le faire via un logiciel ou bien en ligne est suffisant ?

Merci

----------


## escartefigue

Avez-vous essay de tlcharger Looping ?

Il est disponible gratuitement ICI

----------


## isaac_2000

Merci,

En effet, c'est pas moi qui fais l'installation, je fais une demande et on me rpond aprs tude du logiciel.

Effectivement, j'avais demand d'installer Looping mais je n'ai pas encore eu de retour, et en attendant je voulais savoir si l'alternative d'en ligne est bonne!

MErci

----------


## escartefigue

Je ne connais pas MOCODO, je suis donc all voir  quoi a ressemble et l'approche est dconcertante, elle ne ressemble pas  celle des autres logiciels de modlisation. 
Il faut vrifier quelles sont ses fonctionnalits par rapport  vos besoins (par exemple quels contrles sont faits, quelles contraintes sont implmentes, quels SGBD sont compatibles, peut on mettre en uvre l'identification relative, peut on paramtrer la codification des objets, versionner les modles...)

----------


## isaac_2000

Est-ce que Looping permet d'avoir le modle logique galement?

Merci

----------


## escartefigue

Oui, en un clic, on passe du MCD au diagramme UML ou au MLD  ::): 
Et Looping est trs performant concernant les contraintes, je ne connais pas d'autre logiciel les prenant si bien en compte (y compris Power-AMC,  moins que celui-ci ait volu, car je ne l'ai plus utilis depuis environ 3 ans)

----------


## laurentSc

> Avez-vous essay de tlcharger Looping ?


Ca fait moins d'un an que je l'utilise mais c'est une perle (gratuite en plus). *escartefigue* ne l'a pas dit, mais il y a un sous-forum qui lui est consacr : https://www.developpez.net/forums/f2...utils/looping/ (OK, le lien qu'il donne comporte un lien dessus). Et le bouquin crit par l'auteur du logiciel (de pseudo dvp *paprick*) est trs bien aussi : https://www.amazon.fr/Mod%C3%A9lisat.../dp/B07YTDY1LB

----------


## isaac_2000

Bonjour,

Malheureusement l'entreprise n'a pas accept de tlcharger Looping.

Y a-t-il des logiciels utilisables dans les entreprises SVP?

Sinon, Puis-je le faire en ligne? 

Merci beaucoup de votre retour

----------


## laurentSc

> Y a-t-il des logiciels utilisables dans les entreprises SVP?


Oui, Looping  :;):  . Je l'ai utilis dans mon entreprise. Vu qu'ils n'ont pas voulu l'installer chez toi, ont-ils exprim des arguments ?

Sinon, jamais fait, mais c'est aussi possible avec MysqlWorkbench : https://fsmrel.developpez.com/basesr...kbench/?page=2. J'utilise ce logiciel (gratuit aussi) pour grer les bdd (mais Looping pour les modliser).

----------


## Mat.M

> Sinon, est-ce qu'il y a un risque de scurit si je choisis de le faire en ligne?  et est-il prfrable de le faire via un logiciel ou bien en ligne est suffisant ?


en ligne il faut obligatoirement d'une part que le site soit en https ensuite qu'il ait un certificat SSL comme c'est le cas de developpez.net
Aprs faudrait demander plus de prcision au service scu de votre entreprise





> Malheureusement l'entreprise n'a pas accept de tlcharger Looping.
> Y a-t-il des logiciels utilisables dans les entreprises SVP?


ce qui se passe avec l'utilitaire Looping c'est qu'il n'est certainement pas sign.Pour un particulier pas de problme, pour une entreprise a ne passe pas.
Sinon chercher Power Amc mais d'une part je ne sais pas s'il est toujours support ensuite il est payant.

modif de 14:15 c'est PowerDesigner support par SAP

----------


## laurentSc

> ce qui se passe avec l'utilitaire Looping c'est qu'il n'est certainement pas sign.


Par curiosit, c'est quoi un logiciel sign ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Par curiosit, c'est quoi un logiciel sign ?


trs bonne question  ::mouarf:: 
un logiciel sign c'est un excutable li avec un fichier .pfx avec l'utilitaire signtools de Microsoft sous Windows.
Cela vite d'avoir un cran SmartScreen qui bloque l'excution du programme.
Le problme c'est que pour obtenir la certificaton il faut payer trs cher annuellement par exemple ici

----------


## laurentSc

C'est pas cool d'tre oblig de passer par une entreprise (Microsoft) pour obtenir cette certification...

----------


## isaac_2000

> Oui, Looping  . Je l'ai utilis dans mon entreprise. Vu qu'ils n'ont pas voulu l'installer chez toi, ont-ils exprim des arguments ?
> 
> .


parce que c'est open source, et les logiciels open source sont interdits par l'entreprise, c'est votre entreprise qui a accept de le tlcharger ou tu l'as fait toi mme ?

----------


## isaac_2000

Merci beaucoup,

 mais puis-je avoir  svp les diffrents logiciels que vous utilisez notamment  l'entreprise, comme a je les vois tous avec l'quipe de cyberscurit.

Merci

----------


## laurentSc

> c'est votre entreprise qui a accept de le tlcharger ou tu l'as fait toi mme ?


Je viens seulement de voir la question...Je me souviens que j'avais commenc seul, mais que j'avais eu besoin de l'aide du service info (j'ai oubli pour quoi faire).

----------


## Mat.M

salut Laurent il y a une petite erreur ce n'est pas Microsoft qui donne la certification,l'outil de Ms est gratuit.
Il faut payer pour une entreprise autre que Microsoft

----------


## Paprick

Bonsoir,



> parce que c'est open source, et les logiciels open source sont interdits par l'entreprise, c'est votre entreprise qui a accept de le tlcharger ou tu l'as fait toi mme ?


Juste une petite prcision : _Looping_ n'est pas open source. L'excutable, dvelopp dans la cadre de l'Universit de Toulouse, est certes gratuit, mais les sources ne sont pas accessibles : donc aucun risque de versions plus ou moins bricoles.
Par ailleurs, _Looping_ est utilis par des centaines d'entreprises et est prsent dans une majorit d'universits franaises, suisses, belges, ... sans qu'aucun problme de scurit n'ait jamais t signal.
Dernier point : il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'une installation, puisqu'une simple copie du fichier permet son excution (par exemple depuis une cl USB).
Enfin, payer une "signature" alors que le logiciel est distribu gratuitement est difficilement concevable.

Bonne continuation !

----------

